# Spider-Man 3 exclusive footage from NBC.com



## Adonis (Mar 6, 2007)

I came. I fucking came.

This is how you spend a multi-million dollar budget, people.



For Hi-def whores

Head       on!

For everyone else

One gripe:

But what the hell happened to Pete's spidey sense?

Pete riding a scooter with a blissfully dumb look on his face (Granted, it's the way Tobey looks so it can't be helped) while some douchebag in a debacle of a Green Goblin costume sneaks up behind him on a fucking snowboard = WTF!


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 6, 2007)

I downloaded it...=P
their HTML webpages are easy to steal off of


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn, those were some nice videos! Thanks a lot, Adonis!

"I hate those things!" - best line so far 

Man, it's looking sweeter and sweeter every bit.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I came. I fucking came.
> 
> This is how you spend a multi-million dollar budget, people.
> 
> ...



Well what would he have done if he sensed it anyways? But ya it bothered me a little


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 6, 2007)

Less Osbourn, more symbiote.


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 6, 2007)

How long is this movie gonna be? I fail to see how they're gonna cover Venom, Sandman, and Harry in just one movie without it feeling rushed.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 6, 2007)

Fucking great clip. There's going to be a lot of drama in this one.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 6, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well what would he have done if he sensed it anyways? But ya it bothered me a little



Dodged it?

But in reality, that's not the point because I wouldn't want him to dodge it due to the fact I'd want that scene to happen. However, it shows a lack of attention to detail. All they had to do was have a noise and a disgruntled look on Pete's face (he could still get snatched up the exact same way) and the Spidey fanboys wouldn't have as much to gripe on.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Dodged it?
> 
> But in reality, that's not the point because I wouldn't want him to dodge it due to the fact I'd want that scene to happen. However, it shows a lack of attention to detail. All they had to do was have a noise and a disgruntled look on Pete's face (he could still get snatched up the exact same way) and the Spidey fanboys wouldn't have as much to gripe on.



I didn't even payed attention that little of spidey senses, it happend all too fast.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 6, 2007)

That was...AWESOME!!!
Cant wait! Was this released in May?


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 6, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> How long is this movie gonna be? I fail to see how they're gonna cover Venom, Sandman, and Harry in just one movie without it feeling rushed.



I doubt the movie is really going to put a lot of focus on the Sandman or GGII or however your gonna call it. I give Venom the most coverage. Last movie was a little over two hours long. I will predict this would be somewhere along the lines of two and a half hours long.


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 6, 2007)

I always thought it was more of an introduction to Venom near the end of this movie to create a cliffhanger to the next movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2007)

Fight scenes are a big up in this one. Humor seems to move up to. Darkness as well. This movie is looking pimp.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 6, 2007)

Simply amazing, I really enjoyed that.
The action appears to have taken another giant leap.


Aunt May


----------



## Haruko (Mar 6, 2007)

Everything about this movie is looking hot. Yes once you pointed out the spidr sense thing it was weird but I had not noticed. Also the Green Goblins costume was weird


----------



## O-ushi (Mar 6, 2007)

That was awsome footage. New Green Goblin doesnt look great in still images but in motion what harry and his ski-board dished out was awsome. Hi res look of Venom was great. There isnt any doubt that visuals are going to deliver, but when I watch the movie as a whole once its released I hope the story delivers.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I always thought it was more of an introduction to Venom near the end of this movie to create a cliffhanger to the next movie.



That is what I thought too. But the word is this will be Sam Raimi's last stint as well as Tobey and Kirsten. I don't want an X-Men but in a much worser case scenario.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a feeling that those 7 minutes are probably in the first 10 minutes of the movie.  Then it will deal with Sandman for a while, and have Venom only at the end.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice clip...but I hope Venom gets the most screen time 

Don't want to wait another 3-4 years for the 4th Spider-Man if it comes out..


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 6, 2007)

Goddamn, now that was fuckin awesome. Sam Raimi really knows how to create a very awesome fight.

Although I absolutely loved the end. Right after Peter fuckin clothes lined his ass and sent him flyin, he was like, "Uh, Harry? You alright dude?"


----------



## little nin (Mar 6, 2007)

well, the symbiote suit or however u spell that shit i think will be in the main parts, or sumfin, and venom actually at the end  

nice vid tho


----------



## impakt (Mar 6, 2007)

I love you!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 6, 2007)

THIS MOVIE IS GOING TO FUCKING OWN!


----------



## aizdaman (Mar 6, 2007)

I can not wait for this movie to come out!  Insane!


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2007)

It's about damn time they released footage from the movie! I can't wait to see this! It's gonna some sick ass shit to see Harry look like a moron and see Venom and Spidey symbiote in action (screw Sandman).


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait for this, its painful waiting >.<!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 6, 2007)

I actually love the new Green Goblin look.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 6, 2007)

It looks like a snowboard, not in keeping at all. Also I am also slightly worried about everything that is going on in this movie...


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 7, 2007)

That was pretty awesome.

Two more long months...


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2007)

Hopefully this movie is long unlike the last one.


----------



## Gene (Mar 7, 2007)

^The last one was over 2 hours long. o_o


----------



## erosenninthethird (Mar 11, 2007)

wow this makes me want to watch it even more.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 11, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Hopefully this movie is long unlike the last one.



Yeah, WTF are you talking about? Spider-Man 2 is 2 HRS and 7 Minutes long.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks good so far, I'm more excited to see this one than I was for the previous 2.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

Check this out, new photo of Spidey and Venom Ninja Tune


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 14, 2007)

Venom doesn't look as buff as he should, oh well. As long as he looks good in action.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2007)

omg this movie is going to  all!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2007)

Just saw the video I can't stop laughing, he fucking served him with that clothline.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 15, 2007)

I wanted the preview to have Venom in it but it didnt


----------



## Azurite (Mar 15, 2007)

>.>
Im still watching it


----------

